# Revenge of the mouse!



## squid (Jan 9, 2006)

Not EMS humour. but a little sick and funny, so naturally I thought of you all:

http://www.nbc4.tv/news/5956927/detail.html


----------



## Stevo (Jan 12, 2006)

a kamakazi mouse?

wow....

~S~


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

That'll teach'm. Maybe the mouse was running for the phone to dial 911......


----------

